# 40mph limit on country roads



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18840110

Fucking good news. Have a non elected entity* dictate local speed limits.

*When I say non elected, for those people who aren't familiar will Middlesbrough. Middlesbrough is built up of several welfare dependent suburbs, where state dependency runs rife. So who else are they going to vote for but Labour? Its like Britain's own communist state. Unfortunately Diane Abbott has yet to run independent.

We are just lucky there are no roads in Middlesbrough that warrant the prefix 'country'. Surely the bare minimum of a sightable tree is required for the use of this term.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

What does this have to do with Middlesbrough?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Local authorities will decide the limits, hence Middlesbrough is applicable to me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Local authorities will decide the limits, hence Middlesbrough is applicable to me.


Should be 30 with the smog around there. Lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why not simply improve driver education and tests :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Why not simply improve driver education and tests :?


Couldn't agree more. You shouldn't NEED to be told to slow down on country roads, it should be part of your self-survival arsenal.

I like to drive fast at every opportunity but it's about having a little common sense. There are places to do it and places not to. I don't need some buttoned up twat in Whitehall to tell me.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

If you choose to live in the country you should give up the option of having a car.
It should be law that everyone in the country rides horses.
If you remove yourself from society then you give up the right to enjoy modern day inventions.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Chubster said:


> If you choose to live in the country you should give up the option of having a car.
> It should be law that everyone in the country rides horses.
> If you remove yourself from society then you give up the right to enjoy modern day inventions.


Yeah, and reinstate fox hunting, because I am sick of chasing the f#ckers out of my town based garden . And; make em pick up the horse shit too, I am sick of it getting betweent the treads of my tyres - cheeky f#ckers. These country folk have some answering to do!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbramble (Sep 17, 2011)

I have seen limits from from NSL (60mph) to 40mph to 30mph. The problem is still the people that do not know their limits and have no idea what to do if they go beyond them. 60 kept you alert, at 30 you are asleep at the wheel. Total disgrace.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Why not simply improve driver education and tests :?


Exactly! its like the swedes they have compulsory skid pad training to learn how to correct a skid. 
The driving test is too easy these days believe me unlike most of you guys (no offence) i've only been driving 5 years but I made sure I had proper track tuition on how to drive my car and what its limits were, which should be compulsory in my opinion.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

BrianR said:


> Yeah, and reinstate fox hunting, because I am sick of chasing the f#ckers out of my town based garden . And; make em pick up the horse shit too, I am sick of it getting betweent the treads of my tyres - cheeky f#ckers. These country folk have some answering to do!! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Me mam walks in front of my TT on country roads, waving a red flag 

Joe :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

TTCool said:


> Me mam walks in front of my TT on country roads, waving a red flag
> 
> Joe :wink:


She's a liverpool fan then :wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

BrianR said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Me mam walks in front of my TT on country roads, waving a red flag
> ...


It will just be her underwear


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

some of these laws/ highway code/ speed limit bullshit is all fcukin bullocks....i sometimes feel they these laws are drafted by retarded animals...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> some of these laws/ highway code/ speed limit bullshit is all fcukin bullocks....i sometimes feel they these laws are drafted by retarded animals...


Or rather by councils who want to fleece the drivers :evil:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I must agree here, putting speed limits in the hands of local councils, will lead to the usual mess, and the end results will be blanket 20,30 & 40 MPH speed limits. The councils will decide that they only thing that causes accidents is speed, they will also ask for recommendations from parish councils etc, who are largely populated by retired NIMBYs elected by 10% of the local populace, who will decide the only reason for accidents is speed and so will demand ever lower more unrealistic speed limits.
They will consult the likes of BRAKE etc who will tell them speed kills, nothing else, because thats all they ever come out with.
The local roads will be littered with retired busybodies holding speed guns having suddenly found that for the first time in their pathetic lives they suddenly have power.
No one will look at driver education, road design, junction layouts, surface coverings, poor road maintenance etc in relation to accident rates. 
No one will understand that policing these new limits will be virtually unenforceable, and in fact the Police do not possess the resources to widely enforce the current limits, nor do the camera partnerships, so we end up potentially criminalising large areas of the current law abiding popultaion, because simply, if you make rules that don't make sense, people will ignore them, then the danger is that they then start to ignore rules and laws that really do matter.
Driver education and changing current attitudes, along with better new driver education is key to this, but that does not make good political soundbites, Speed Kills as an headline does and thats what large numbers of politcians love.

The bottom line is that speed does not kill, but inappropriate use of it does, otherwise eveytime any of us went over a certain limit on a road we would die, ie: think Autobahn speeds for that one.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of B-road cycling over the past few weeks and, from outside 2 tonnes of metal, 40mph limits sound pretty good. The fact is, that for all the pontificating about speed awareness, most of us (myself included) still do it and many of us continue to do it inappropriately. Eventually, we'll get average speed systems everywhere and then it'll be bye-bye to speeding. But maybe that's a good thing. Certainly, from my bike over the last few weeks, I'd welcome slower drivers in the countryside.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

wja96 said:


> I've been doing a lot of B-road cycling over the past few weeks and, from outside 2 tonnes of metal, 40mph limits sound pretty good. The fact is, that for all the pontificating about speed awareness, most of us (myself included) still do it and many of us continue to do it inappropriately. Eventually, we'll get average speed systems everywhere and then it'll be bye-bye to speeding. But maybe that's a good thing. Certainly, from my bike over the last few weeks, I'd welcome slower drivers in the countryside.


2 ton of metal hitting you at 40,30,20 whatever you like on your pushbike will make a mess of you, it's just part of the solution, but some dozy twat, driving legally in the countryside whilst texting is the issue we need to resolve, the main problems are driver attitude, lack of awareness, ie observation etc, and concentration, start to solve them and we are on the way to safer roads


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> 2 ton of metal hitting you at 40,30,20 whatever you like on your pushbike will make a mess of you, it's just part of the solution, but some dozy twat, driving legally in the countryside whilst texting is the issue we need to resolve, the main problems are driver attitude, lack of awareness, ie observation etc, and concentration, start to solve them and we are on the way to safer roads


There are two aspects to the lower speed;

1. There is indisputable evidence that the lower the speed a pedestrian or cyclist is struck, the greater the chance of survival.

2. The closing speed between me in my bike at 16-25mph and a car at 40mph isn't half as scary are the same car going past me at 60mph.

I don't disagree with your arguments about dozy twats but you could just as easily make the same arguments about people driving past schools - there's a sign there to tell you there's a school coming up, so responsible drivers should just slow down themselves, only for some reason they don't. So 20mph zones exist.

Ironically, a "trained" driver is more likely to hit a pedestrian or cyclist on a bend than an untrained one. Why? Because in a bend a trained driver tends to go to the apex, just where the pedestrian or cyclist is.

I REALLY don't want to see 40mph zones out of town, I don't like speed cameras, I genuinely hate camera vans but I do appreciate that as a population of drivers we need to slow down.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

wja96 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 ton of metal hitting you at 40,30,20 whatever you like on your pushbike will make a mess of you, it's just part of the solution, but some dozy twat, driving legally in the countryside whilst texting is the issue we need to resolve, the main problems are driver attitude, lack of awareness, ie observation etc, and concentration, start to solve them and we are on the way to safer roads
> ...


Totally agree - young guy came around the corner behind me yesterday on two wheels, I just closed my eyes and prayed, thankfully he got it back and sped off into the distance. Imagine if the sensors at the front of the car could distinguish if we hit a person rather than a vehicle and in that case instead of an air bag a giant spike appeared from the steering wheel. Drivers would be sooooooo careful wouldn't they.


----------

